# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كرامات ام البنين

## {الياسمين}

من كرامات ام البنين(ع)......... 

السلام عليكم

إن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي يكرم عبده الصالح بما يظهره على يده أو عند قبره بما يخرق به العادة، يكرم بها الأولياء والبررة الأتقياء. ولعل أهم هذه الكرامات شفاء المرضى وتعجيل البرء وتحقيق الاماني، وغير ذلك من الأمور التي يصعب تحقيقها على الإنسان. وأم البنين نالت هذه القدسية، وذلك لمنزلتها الرفيعة، لأنها أم الشهداء الأبرار الذين واكبوا ركب أبي الشهداء الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) وضمخوا تراب كربلاء بدمائهم الطاهرة. فهي محط أنظار العالم الإسلامي كافة، وتروى لها في هذا الجانب كرامات عديدة، مما جعل الاعتقاد السائد أنها بغية كل طالب حاجة، فترى الناس ينذرون لها النذور على اختلاف أنواعها، ويطلبون من الله عز وجل بجاهها ان يلبي حاجاتهم.

إن كل من يقع في شدة أو يصيبهُ خطب فادح فينخى أم البنين. لاشك أنها تحقق له أمنياته، وتمنحه مراده.

ونورد للقارئ جملة من هذه الكرامات رواها لنا شهود عيان:

الكرامة الاولى:

في عام 1961 وفي مطلع الشهر السابع منه كان - توفيق افندي - وهو موصلي الأصل، متواجداً في كربلاء بحكم الوظيفة، وشعر بألم في مثانته، راجع أحد الأطباء المختصين في العاصمة بغداد، وبعد الفحص والتحليل، أعلمه الطبيب بأن في مثانته حصاة من الكبر بحيث لا سبيل إلى إخراجها إلا بعملية جراحية. فاتفق مع الطبيب على موعد لاجرائها، وعند عودته إلى كربلاء كان في حالة احباط نفسي شديد، فمضى إلى زيارة مرقد الإمام الحسين وأخيه العباس (عليهما السلام)، وقبل عودته إلى أهله صادف أحد الشبان في الروضة العباسية المطهرة يوزع على الناس (آب نبات) وهو قطب صغير من السكر ذي لون أصفر تعارف عليه ان ينذر لأم البنين، تناول توفيق افندي، قطعة منها ونذر ان يوزع من (الآب نبات) كيلو غراماً لوجه الله تعالى بجاه أم البنين إذا تم شفاؤه من هذه المحنة القاسية.

وفي صباح اليوم التالي شعر بأن الحصاة تمنع بوله تماماً، وبعد ألم ومعاناة شديدين خرجت الحصاة لوحدها، فهاله منظرها وخرج إلى الشارع فرحاًوهو يصيح بصوت عال: الحمد لله، الله أكبر، شكراً لك يا أم البنين، ثم اتجه إلى الروضة العباسية المطهرة وأوفى نذره.

الكرامة الثانية:

في رواية أوردها مؤلف كتاب (أم البنين رمز التضحية والفداء) ان امرأة تدعى (وزيرة) خرجت من بيتها في مدينة الكوت وهي متجهة نحو بيت الحاجة أم عبد الأمير وقد أعدت مجلساً وعندما حضرت المجلس وتطرق القارئ في ختام نعيه الأول لمصيبة أم البنين خشع قلب وزيرة لبكائهن، وعندما انتهى القارئ من نعيه دعا للمرضى بالشفاء، وبعدها فرشت سفرة أم البنين، والنسوة يتبركن بما فيها، وهن حول سفرتها يلتمسن الشفاء وقضاء الحوائج. فأخذت وزيرة منها ويداها ترتعشان، ثم قامت وخرجت والدمع في عينيها، وعند المساء أكلت هي وزوجها من ذلك الزاد. مرّ شهر أو يزيد ووجه وزيرة يميل إلى الاصفرار ودوار في الرأس يصحبه زكام في الصدر، قليلة الاشتهاء للطعام، راغبة عن زوجها، كثيرة النوم، تتضايق من الأماكن المزدحمة، تتثاقل من كل عمل يعطى لها، تحس بالقيء.

قال لها زوجا، ما بك يا وزيرة؟ أمريضة أنت؟

قالت: لا أدري، فأخذها إلى الطبيب وبعد أن فحصها الطبيب قال: لا شيء، إنها من علامات الحمل، وللتأكد من ذلك نذهب غداً إلى مركز التحليل. عندها اجهش الزوج بالبكاء من شدة الفرح، وهو يقول: أأنت مطمئن يا دكتور؟!

فيجيبه وبلا تردد: نعم.

ومر سواد الليل وهما يتقلبان في فراشهما والخيال يحاورهما بالأمل، وعندما أسفر الصبح وبدت الحياة والحركة في شوارع المدينة ذهبا إلى المستشفى لإجراء التحليل، وبعد انتظار، والفكر يعتصر الفؤاد، نادى الموظف باسمها. نهضت وهي لا تقوى على حمل نفسها، فأسرع زوجها وقال: نعم، ما النتيجة؟ فنظر الموظف في ورقة التحليل وقال: مع الأسف إنها حامل. فطار زوجها فرحاً وهو يقول الشكر لله، الحمد لله، ثم ضم وزيرة بجوى قلبه، وهو يقول لا أكاد أصدق، وبدت على شفتيها ابتسامة الأمل فتلتئم تلك الجراحات المعذبة. وعندما دخلا البيت سجدا لله شكراً، وذيع الخبر وعمت الفرحة والدهشة بحملها، وبقي نذر أم البنين مدفوناً في صدرها.

لقد أصبح الزمن عندها كمسير شيخ جاوز التسعين وهي ترتقب الجنين، ونصائح النسوة تملأ فكرها، فينمو الخوف في نفسها، وهي متحذرة في المصير.

وذات يوم وفي شهرها الثالث والألم يعتصر بطنها ضارباً ظهرها فيدب الحزن فيها، والأهل يتسارعون بها إلى المستشفى، وزوجها يقبل يد الطبيب متوسلاً إليه بحفظ الجنين، والطبيب يقول: هذا بأمر رب العالمين، إن أراد حفظه، وان أراد اسقطه، وكما أنها لا تحتاج إلى دواء، بل الراحة وعدم الحركة، وتبقى هنا ثلاثة أيام.

عندما سمعت وزيرة كلام الطبيب استغاثت بحرقة وحنين بأم البنين، فخف عندها الألم، وعادت البسمة في شفاه الزوج والأهل والمحبين.

مرت الأشهر ودخلت شهرها التاسع، وعند مطلع فصل الربيع، وقبل أذان الصبح سويعات أخذها الطلق. الأهل والجيران رافعين أيديهم بالدعاء والتكبير لسلامتها وسلامة طفلها، وعندها إذن المؤذن ومع شهادة أن علياً ولي الله وضعت وزيرة حملها، فتباشروا بفرح وسرور رغم أنها انثى.

قالت وزيرة: سموها فاطمة تيمناً بأم البنين، إلا أن أهل الزوج قالوا: بل عائشة، وفضاً للنزاع سميت الطفلة (بشرى) وكفرت وزيرة عن يمينها.

الكرامة الثالثة:

في ليل حالك من أوائل شهر ذي الحجة سنة 1415 هـ 1995م كان (عبد الحسين) يقود سيارته ومعه عائلته وأطفاله في طريق العودة من نزهة قصيرة قضوها خارج بغداد، متجهين إلى منزلهم، تعطلت الماكنة فجأة، وهم في منتصف الطريق، فحاول عبد الحسين العثور على سبب العطل فلم يستطع، وكان الشارع خالياً من المارة، وحتى المركبات كانت المسافة بين واحدة وأخرى تكاد تكون طويلة ومسرعة، فلم يستطع الحصول على مساعدة من أحد. فظل حائراً، والزوجة قد أصابها الذعر بسبب الظلام الدامس وانقطاع الطريق عن المارة، فأخذت الزوجة تدعو الله تعالى بجاه أم البنين التي لها من الكرامات ما يروى على ألسنة الرواة طالبة الحصول على المساعدة اللازمة لتشغيل الماكنة، وإذا برجل مستطرق فسأله صاحب السيارة عما إذا كانت له خبرة في السيارات، فأجاب لا بأس وقام بفحصها، ثم قال: عليك بنقل السيارة بواسطة (ساحبة عنتر). وذهب الرجل إلى سبيله ونادت الزوجة بصوت خاشع وحزين: يا أم البنبن دخيلك.. انقذينا من هذه الشدة.

حاول عبد الحسين مرات ومرات تشغيل الماكنة، حتى بدأت تشتغل ببركة أم البنين، أخذت السيارة تطلق ساقيها للريح حتى وصلت إلى المنزل. وظلت الزوجة تكرر قولها: (يا أم البنبن دخيلك).

هذه القضية واقعية، لمسناها بالعيان ممن لهم صلة القربى بنا، ونحن واثقون من روايتها، وهي تمثل واحدة من مئات، بل آلاف المعاجز والكرامات التي ظهرت عن آل البيت (سلام الله عليهم).

فمن كانت له حاجة فليتوجه الى الله تعالى بحق ام البنين ومقامها الرفيع عند الله تعالى وستقضى حاجته ان شاء الله

اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

تحيات
أختكم {الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

بانتظااااااااااااااااااار الروووووووود الحلووووووووووووووووة

تحيات
أختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء


 اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين


 برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

تشكري ابنتي  

  ((  الياسمين  ))

على نقل هذه الكرامات التي  تفرحنا  وتزيدنا  ايمانا 

بأسلامنا  ونبينا  محمد (ص) والأئمة المعصومين  (ع)

اللهم  عجل  فرج  وليك المنتظر  صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه 

محمود سعد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء


اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


@
@@
@@@@
@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@
@@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
@@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
@@@بـــــارك الله فيـــك@@@
@@@جـزآك الله خـير@@@
@@@يعطيك العافية@@@
@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@
@

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووور محمود سعد على المرور الكريم 
نورت موضوعي بردك الحلووووووو

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووور فضول على المرور الكريم 
نورت موضوعي بردك الحلووووووو

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على أم البنين (ع)
الله يقضي حوائجنا بحق جليست الزهراء أم البنين(ع)
وبحق كفوف ولدها العباس (ع) ودماء اولادها الطاهره
وبحق حبها للحسين (ع) ويوفق لنا لزيارتها والوقوف على قبرها 
لعن الله من ظلمها وظلم آل بيت محمد(ع)

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة خادمة المهدي المرور الكريم 
نورت موضوعي بردت الحلووووووو

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء


اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

مشكوورة اختي على المجهود الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة الأمل البعيد المرور الكريم 
نورت موضوعي بردت الحلووووووو

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء


اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

تسلم يمناكِ يا الياسمين على المجهود

و جعلهاا الله في ميزان حسناتك

و بنتظار الجديد 

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووور عاشق الحرية المرور الكريم 
نورت موضوعي بردك الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليك يا ام البنين  ..السلام عليك ايها الام الحنون ... السلام على جلسية الزهراء عليهما السلام ..

الله يعطيج العافية اختي ...

والله يرزقج في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتها ..

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة شذى الزهراء المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردك الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## نور الشمس

السلام عليك يا ام البنين ..السلام عليك ايها الام الحنون ... السلام على جلسية الزهراء عليهما السلام ..

الله يعطيج العافية اختي ...

والله يرزقج في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتها ..

----------


## احلام لاتتحقق

أم البنين انسانه عظيمه
صحيح اللي ينخاها ماترده خايب
وانا حصل لي مواقف وانتخيت بأم البنين عليها السلام
وصج ماردتني خاايبه الحمد الله الذي وهبنا مثل هالاشخااص العظيمه والائمه 
عليهم سلام الله 
تشكرون ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووور نور الشمس المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردك الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة أحلام لا تتحقق المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردش الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## بحر الشرق

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اللهم بحق ام البنين شافي جميع المرضى 
وقضي حاجت كل محتاج لاسيما من حطت الموضوع  لها كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## أميرة العشق

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد
السلامـ عليكـ ياام البنينـ 
بورك طرحك

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء


اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

مشكوورة اختي على المجهود الرائع

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة بحر الشوق المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردش الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة أميرة العشق المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردش الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة Sweet Magik المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردش الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## دلع البنات

اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد
السلام عليك يام البنين ودخليك يام البنين تقضي حاجتي وحوائج الجميع وتشفي يالله بحقها جميع المرضى ياكريم
شكرااختي الياسمين

----------


## الملاك

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

مشكوره خيتووووووه الياسمين  على الموضوع يارب اقض حاجة كل محتاج ادعولي محتاجه للد :sad2:  :sad2: عاء

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكوووووووووووورة دلع البنات المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردش الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة الملاك المرور الكريم 

نورت موضوعي بردش الحلووووووو

الله يقضي حوائج الجميع بجاهة صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ((أو البنين))

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## النـاعمه



----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم بحق صاحبة هذا المقام العظيم ام البنين الشهداء


اقضي حوائج المحتاجين وشافي مرضى المؤمنين


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

تشكري ابنتي 

(( الياسمين ))

على نقل هذه الكرامات التي تفرحنا وتزيدنا ايمانا 

بأسلامنا ونبينا محمد (ص) والأئمة المعصومين (ع)

اللهم عجل فرج وليك المنتظر صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه 

محمود سعد*

----------

